# Geordie shore lol



## bmc

Starts Tuesday 10:00pm MTV

I watched jersey shore which was alright but geordie shore come on. I'll still watch it lol


----------



## barsnack

i literally im counting the minutes down, looks class


----------



## usernameneeded

Yeah looking forward to this


----------



## barsnack

read the summary of first episode and it says one of the birds who is the only one who isn't single, cheats...getting the tisssues ready for this


----------



## bmc

I seen a bit in the news paper about it how they party hard and always get the girls should be a laugh.

Been in Newcastle for many a stag do it is a good night out all the same


----------



## freeline

I know one of them and he's a c u next Tuesday. As are pretty much 90% of Geordies when they are out on the town.


----------



## barsnack

freeline said:


> I know one of them and he's a c u next Tuesday. As are pretty much 90% of Geordies when they are out on the town.


which one do you know


----------



## razlindez

The whole thing looks baked in my opinion.


----------



## spike1

this show is going to be brilliant, im genuinly looking forward to it lol, i dont have a very interesting life evidently


----------



## freeline

I'll give you a hint.

Hes pulled this line many a time and has even produced it on the commercial

-insert moron geordie drone-

"has any got any cellotape cuz I'm ripped"

Though I'm not sure he actually says cellotape on the ad, but that's what he says when hes out.


----------



## barsnack

haha so im guessing hes well known around newcastle for being a tit, now hes about to go national


----------



## spike1

says sticky tape on the ad lol i think he looks quite funny


----------



## freeline

spike1 said:


> says sticky tape on the ad lol i think he looks quite funny


Dammit! I knew it was something like that. Yeah if you laught at him, it's hilarious. Apart from that he's a sausage wallet.


----------



## barsnack

spike1 said:


> says sticky tape on the ad lol i think he looks quite funny


name would help, which guy im guessing james


----------



## Gee-bol

none of them are even geordies,they all sound like mackems to me...and im sure the ones that are geordies are from rich neighbor hoods in jesmond,if they wanted entertainment get a load of lads from byker/walker to do a show


----------



## barsnack

Gee-bol said:


> none of them are even geordies,they all sound like mackems to me...and im sure the ones that are geordies are from rich neighbor hoods in jesmond,*if they wanted entertainment get a load of lads from byker/walker to do a show*


they already have, its called 'Inside British Prisons'


----------



## CTurbinado

http://www.facebook.com/CanterburyShore

dont forget about canterbury shore aswell hahaa :lol:


----------



## tuktuk

My sister and cousin were filmed in a nightclub for this!

I can only imagine it being a crock of ****.


----------



## Milky

I am waiting with baited breath.....

TO HIT THE OFF BUTTON !!

Give me a break people !!


----------



## Gadgy

Looks terrible, I cant believe this thread was even started. I'm not angry.... Just disappointed


----------



## Falcone

can't wait!


----------



## bmc

On tonight guys


----------



## energize17

Hope its good but i doubt it

Jersey shore rocks

Hope the geordies can follow


----------



## Ash_87

canny wait man


----------



## Milky

I bought a new tv very recently, lovely it is 50 " by all acounts and l would rather put my HEAD thro it than watch this sh*te !


----------



## barsnack

was watching cast interviews on mtv website, james looks like a dopey but funny guy, cant wait


----------



## bmc

gemilky69 said:


> I bought a new tv very recently, lovely it is 50 " by all acounts and l would rather put my HEAD thro it than watch this sh*te !


You'll still watch it


----------



## CTurbinado

is there anyway i can watch this as i dont have sky or virgin...? :blush:


----------



## barsnack

CTurbinado said:


> is there anyway i can watch this as i dont have sky or virgin...? :blush:


likely once an episode airs, you can get it of mtv.co.uk website


----------



## energize17

Well as i expected just a sh1t spin off


----------



## dingosteve

im dreading it, in gonna make everyone from north east look like muppets


----------



## bmc

It's so bad it's great


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

This is cringeworthy but so watchable.

Right brass neck for any Geordies though. Seems that they are describing everything as typically Geordie.

"Every Geordie knows that you need to get a pump before a night out"

"Real Geordies have a tan"

"Theres a mirror to do my hair, proper Geordie

"I consider myself a Geordie as itss more of a lifestyle, its about getting p1shed and not giving a fcuk what people think"

Jesus man.


----------



## pariah

what a bunch of retards - shocking bad. Edited like JS, colourised like JS no doubt to make the horrid english weather not look so bad and has video music just like JS but guess what? Its a far cry from Jersey Shore.

Terrible.


----------



## energize17

Wtf they were shoulder pressing on the smith machine without any weights on the bar


----------



## lazy

Hillarious, so many funny quotes.


----------



## miggs

Brilliant had to have the sub titles on thou..


----------



## Gazzak

Brilliant pure class


----------



## barsnack

evolution just took three steps back


----------



## kriss

hahaha that was somthing else pmsl


----------



## bowen86

I saw that!


----------



## deep85

you think in the whole of geordie land they could of found some fitter birds


----------



## barsnack

did that bird who was sick **** herself


----------



## spike1

it was just as i expected and tbh i dont get how anyone cant find it entertaining, in real life i would think they were total c u n t s, but man that show made me laugh


----------



## freeline

Embarrassment to the north east.

Birds on there are munters. Total and utter pack of cun£s.

I don't go out in Newc often if at all. But if I'm out there and I see them I'm gonna spark them all out. Including the women. Then I'm gonna give them smelling salts to wake them up. Then knock them back out again whilst they are still half dazed.


----------



## energize17

Yh the girls were ugly

2 fat ones that belong in a zoo that looked like fookin hippos

1 skinny lass thag looked like a girraffe

And the other one what the hell is up with her eyes


----------



## bmc

That guy that's all about the tan pump me muscles up before I go out what a [email protected]

That slut that's got the boyfriend I bet you he had a good time watching it last night


----------



## Magic Torch

One of them lads had a good few nights.....

Night 1) Got a blower off a fat bird with massive t1ts (have to say they were quite perkey when she got them out in hot tub) who he lives with

Night 2) horrible mingers (but two of them) and got a 3sum in the smash room

Night 3) night after shags one of the two decent birds in the house

4 birds in 3 nights.....WIN!

That Vicky bird (the first one in house) is decent too!

Guys are pr1cks but funny I suppose, the one who kicked off in the club, looks the part but the guy he slapped was tiny and he couldn't even drop him with 5 punches......massive c0ck, but on the plus side it should be fun to watch!

Gym wise they are all chest and bicep boys, no back or legs, but to be fair all they need is a 6 pack and big chest and on a night out they are gonna get laid in a tight t-shirt!

Not Jesrsey Shore (I love that) but should be a funny show!


----------



## eddiemunster

being from newcastle. i can see no one acts like that . they are putting the accent on stronger for tv


----------



## tuktuk

theyre a bunch of cocks


----------



## kriss

gotta agree with magic the boy done great with the birds 4 birds in 3 nyts defo a win lol i must admit im looking forword to it coming on again "hides"


----------



## bmc

eddiemunster said:


> being from newcastle. i can see no one acts like that . they are putting the accent on stronger for tv


Come on I've been loads of times and it's exactly like that

Even go for a few sunbeds before I go cause it's all about the tan like


----------



## RACK

Pretty boys and well below average large girls! Watch for 15mins before I nearly smashed my tv up

Gimme Gorilla Juice Heads and Guidettes and fist pumping any time!!!


----------



## eddiemunster

i dont disagree about the gym or sunbeds cause i do it to . but how can the bird with the tits say " im from middlesbrough but i like newcastle lifestyle so im a geordie " ha


----------



## bmc

eddiemunster said:


> i dont disagree about the gym or sunbeds cause i do it to . but how can the bird with the tits say " im from middlesbrough but i like newcastle lifestyle so im a geordie " ha


It's England mate it's fooked up


----------



## maverick1888

Fockin brass neck, ugly burds thinkin there gorgeous,n wee boy thinkin there it,a cringed watchin it, that cow wae the bf that doesnt mind as long as she dont get pumped aye right suckin cock first night a think its x bf now,


----------



## bmc

maverick1888 said:


> Fockin brass neck, ugly burds thinkin there gorgeous,n wee boy thinkin there it,a cringed watchin it, that cow wae the bf that doesnt mind as long as she dont get pumped aye right suckin cock first night a think its x bf now,


Imagine sitting down with her to watch it........you would fooking strangle her

And their parents.......yes that's my daughter so proud:rolleyes:


----------



## Ts23

Gee-bol said:


> none of them are even geordies,they all sound like mackems to me...and im sure the ones that are geordies are from rich neighbor hoods in jesmond,if they wanted entertainment get a load of lads from byker/walker to do a show


yeh cowied off there face and shi t, quality tv


----------



## mal

Cheryl Cole's massive american fail could be this show's

gain:lol:


----------



## stev249er

Maybe they're from Cowgate?

Got no idea what this Geordie Shore nonsense is so googled it, and according to MTV it's *"MTV cameras will follow some of Newcastle's finest lads and lasses, as we sneak a peek into their glamorous lives and party lifestyles."*

Newcastle's finest? I don't think so. The lasses are truly munters. Anyone who's ever been out on the pish in the Toon will know that there are far better and classier looking lasses than those cast girls.

Glamorous lives? That must surely be a pish take. It's Newcastle FFS! There's absolutely nothing glamorous about Newcastle and the North East as a whole.


----------



## paddyrr3

Yeah just watched this thought it was funny in a sh!t sort of way. Though when in the gym the words bicep boys sprung to mind, can't fault the upper body condition of them but I noticed the legs where hidden away.

It just reminds me of a typical night out in Newcastle, go to the right places and the orange girls hand it out like confetti.


----------



## Big Ackko

Just watched this on the sky plus like. Oh the shame. I think a couple of young uni types sat in the MTV studio in Camden thought, lets make a programme that shows Newcastle and Geordies in a really bad light. And, they nailed it!!


----------



## freeline

What and utter bunch of d1ckwads. The women on there are utterly utterly disgusting. That Charlotte has such cross eyes she can look round corners. That Sophie is a fat Trollope. Im seriously considering going out more regularly in Newcastle so I can catch one of them and knock them the fu<k out. Each and every one of them.


----------



## energize17

It grew on me got the bug now may move from london

Y aye man


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Just read one of their bios on MTV website.

"claims his manhood is the same size as a tv remote"

That's one wired looking cock!


----------



## barsnack

s&ccoach said:


> Just read one of their bios on MTV website.
> 
> "claims his manhood is the same size as a tv remote"
> 
> That's one wired looking cock!


think its cause with all the gential warts he has, it looks like buttons


----------



## vandangos

lol the guy with the "tv remote cock" also has gyno lol could see it in last nights ep.


----------



## Proteincarb

Watched it think its quite funny, most of it is probably set up but it aint too bad. One thing i have noticed is Jay is massive, massive shoulders chest and arms and he is 24. is this guy on something or you reckon its all natural, cause in gym they dont look to be lifting that heavy. and on the bio it says he goes twice a day to the gym.


----------



## rjohnson

killah said:


> Watched it think its quite funny, most of it is probably set up but it aint too bad. One thing i have noticed is Jay is massive, massive shoulders chest and arms and he is 24. is this guy on something or you reckon its all natural, cause in gym they dont look to be lifting that heavy.


I don't think him james are gaz are natty, not a chance in my opinion! They drink most nights, haven't seen them eat a proper meal & they still look in pretty decent shape! Far a natty to be Jay's size i think he'd need 100% dedication.


----------



## golfgttdi

killah said:


> Watched it think its quite funny, most of it is probably set up but it aint too bad. One thing i have noticed is Jay is massive, massive shoulders chest and arms and he is 24. is this guy on something or you reckon its all natural, cause in gym they dont look to be lifting that heavy.


You serious??? 24yrs old with that physique and that lifestyle and your asking if he's natural?

The only way to look like that (benny tan and plucked eyebrows aside) is to EAT, TRAIN, SLEEP and repeat!

These guys are goin out every night gettin ****ed, sneakin in couple hrs kip then startin all over again, oh and a few NON WEIGHTED smith machine shoulder presses too!


----------



## golfgttdi

Posted bout 30 seconds after you rjohnson, pretty much repeated what you said mate lol


----------



## rjohnson

At least we agree! If they are natty im gunna go get myself some jager bombs!


----------



## Proteincarb

LOL didint think jay would be natural, but others looks natural to me i mean if gary and james are on something they need to take it back they aint that big. Just out of curiosity what you think jay is on?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Very difficult to say what there on, I'd say anavar, Tbol don't seem to be holding much water. Could be winny, mast and test but only guessing.


----------



## Proteincarb

Surprised MTV dont show them using it lol, are they really as bad as people make out or taking stuff like anavar safe,


----------



## JG123

Jay has quite abit of acne on his back aswell which probably supports what has been said up there about steroid use


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Safe if you know what your doing. Orals are worse than injections due to passing through vital organs liver etc.

Reckon that vicky is on something she has serious rage issues. A vial person.

She chats up blokes and all over them, Jay does the same and gets the rage from her.

All the birds are horrendous!


----------



## Proteincarb

lol yeah vicky what a monster, woundnt go within 20 foot of her. Yeah thats the reason why i am cautious of oral steroids but if i was to take some it would be oral. In your view whats the safest oral for muscle mass. oh and jay lol


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

killah said:


> lol yeah vicky what a monster, woundnt go within 20 foot of her. Yeah thats the reason why i am cautious of oral steroids but if i was to take some it would be oral. In your view whats the safest oral for muscle mass. oh and jay lol


Anavar

Winstrol

T Bol

Dbol

Anapolon

In that order for terms of side effects, however if you want maximum gains it's reverse order.

People have great results with anavar very keepable gains, and little water retention.

Anapolon very toxic remember someone writing a tomato would gain muscle on 50mg anapolon a day.

With orals with the toxicity comes the gains so you have to workout what you want from a cycle. Bulk, lean gain, or cutting.


----------



## Proteincarb

Anavar looks the best bet really, i woudnt want to be massive just but on some lean gains really.


----------



## JG123

Dont mean to sound like an **** but how is it possible to tell what steroids someone has been on?


----------



## ah24

Jaime G said:


> Dont mean to sound like an **** but how is it possible to tell what steroids someone has been on?


lol you can't, I was thinking exactly the same thing. S&C says anavar because he's not holding much water...so what about if he's running an AI to help combat this? What about test prop/tren a? Or not even actually 'on' during this?? Impossible to tell imo.


----------



## Williamson

aye a suppose it would be alright if your not a geordie lol, total ****ing embarrassment to me though


----------



## JG123

aggh i read wrong, killah asked what is the safest orals and S&C replied with his answers. I thought he was saying what jay has been on haha. I apologise S&C


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

s&ccoach said:


> Very difficult to say what there on, I'd say anavar, Tbol don't seem to be holding much water. Could be winny, mast and test but only guessing.


My first post says difficult to say what he's on, purely speculation. As someone else has said many different possibilities as to what he's on. Could just be his genetics, bull sh1t!


----------



## cantcatchme92

couldnt think of watching anything worse, the trailer p1ssed me off enough as it is.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

It's very cringe worthy.

Think they struggled for females on the show as they found some right munters.

Lads are just lads, they'll do anything that moves.

The woman try and pull blokes but either get leathered and fall asleep or kick off with your so called mates.


----------



## Proteincarb

cool so whats the best oral steroid for lean mass, i looked into anavar but allot of people use it as a cutting and it kills the appetite. So whats the safest steriod to use that builds lean mass gains, i would consider any apart from injections.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Tbol


----------



## Rossy Balboa

Being from the north east,when i found out this was on and i knew one of the lasses from sunderland i cringed.After watching them i actually found them funny but embarrasing,just hope people dont take a stereotypical view of people from the NE because we arent all like this ha


----------



## lazy

Rossy Balboa said:


> Being from the north east,when i found out this was on and i knew one of the lasses from sunderland i cringed.After watching them i actually found them funny but embarrasing,just hope people dont take a stereotypical view of people from the NE because we arent all like this ha


I've been out on a night in Newcastle and thats exactly what they are like!!


----------



## Hicup

lazy said:


> I've been out on a night in Newcastle and thats exactly what they are like!!


You must be going to the wrong places!


----------



## johnny_lee

Non of them were even that big. Ive seen bigger chickens, deffo dont tink anys on gear but that jay looks big but the rest dont


----------



## QuadFather94

Ide put money on it theyre all on the gear except for greg!:L jay mp in the best shape, and as for them drinking everynight and eating ****, i bet they dont off the show, its like mike the situation on jersey shore, he eats **** when hes on the show but when they aint filming he says his diet is pretty perfect!


----------



## johnny_lee

diixxy said:


> Ide put money on it theyre all on the gear except for greg!:L jay mp in the best shape, and as for them drinking everynight and eating ****, i bet they dont off the show, its like mike the situation on jersey shore, he eats **** when hes on the show but when they aint filming he says his diet is pretty perfect!


They must have good genetics, coz AAS isnt any magical pills, still need a good diet and 100% effort, ild say jay is maybe using gear but the rest aint.


----------



## WannaGetHench

How have they got bodies like they have, they havent a diet, they live off crisps and booze, no sleep........


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

WannaGetHench said:


> How have they got bodies like they have, they havent a diet, they live off crisps and booze, no sleep........


Test and tren. Lots of it.


----------



## jhetheringt7

Common guys, Geordie Shore really? It's such a bad copy of jersey shore, doesn't even compair! I've just downloaded the first two episodes of the new Jersey Shore in Italy as it's out in America! Best show on earth!!


----------



## El Ricardinho

the biggest two of them are on gear defo. not sure about gaz maybe tho.


----------



## WannaGetHench

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Test and tren. Lots of it.


Id like to know what theyd look like with sleep,diet etc then.


----------

